# It is still a state and local issue in Tennessee



## mtlogcabin (Jul 14, 2010)

New building codes for newly-built one-and two-family residences in Tennessee have taken effect.

Advertisement










The provisions are the result of the Tennessee Clean Energy Future Act. The State Fire Marshal Office said its code enforcement program will begin in October. In the interim, the state will contract with code inspectors, establish a network of issuing agents where the construction permits can be obtained and finalize the process for payments.

"Enforcing building codes will make new homes safe and more energy-efficient, and will help assure the quality of residential construction meets minimum standards," said State Fire Marshal and Department of Commerce and Insurance Commissioner Leslie A. Newman.

The new regulations adopt the 2009 International Residential Code and the 2006 International Energy Code. These building codes will only apply to new construction of residential structures. Nonresidential structures, such as out buildings and unattached garages, are not covered. Renovation of existing structures, no matter how extensive, is also not covered. Sprinkler requirements have not been adopted, although a city or county is free to adopt a sprinkler requirement.

Read more: http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/southeast/2010/06/30/111188.htm#ixzz0tfZbTRLe


----------

